# Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?



## Hagalaz (9. Apr. 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab grade gelesen, dass sich Teichbinsen extrem ausbreiten sollen und da ich diese schöne und große Binse auch im Teich haben, habe ich gleich mal einwenig gegooglet ABER jetzt bin ich verwirrt einmal ist von Teichbinse und einmal von Teichsimse die rede auf Wikipedia sind das sogar die gleichen Pflanzen!
Jetzt frag ich mich hab ich eine Teichbinse oder -simse oder ist, das wirklich das selbe? 
Hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen da ich nachher nicht den ganzen Teich voll davon haben will.


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Das alte Problem: die deutschen Namen sind willkürlich und unsystematisch. Jeder verwendet sie wie er mag. Wenn Du wissen willst welche Pflanze Du vor Dir hast, brauchst Du ihren wissenschaftlichen Namen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Hi Darius,

nee, die gleiche Pflanze ist das nicht.

Als Teichbinse kenn ich Juncus lacustris oder auch Juncus effesus (horstbildend)

als Teichsimse Eleocharis palustris (ausläufertreibend)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Ja das mit den deutschen Trivialnamen kenn ich aus der Terraristik, genau das gleiche Problem.
Hab mal die lat. Namen gegooglet und ich habe die Teichbinse
aber wenn die horstbildend ist muss ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen um extreme Verbreitung machen oder?!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Hi Darius,

die oben genannten __ Binsen bilden zwar Horse, aber einige (z.B. Juncus effesus) vermehren sich totzdem extrem stark über Selbstaussaat

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Dann heißt es wohl Samen abschneiden


----------



## Asharat (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Hab auch schon überlegt ob ich mir solche teile hol, da sie ja gut für sauerstoff im Winter seien sollen, aber bin mir da noch unsicher. Wie is das mit dem __ Wollgras, muss ich dazu wirklich torf in den Boden einarbeiten, oder klappt das auch wenn ichs in kies setze? 

Na ja im prinzip werd ichs ja sehn, da ichs schon drin hab


----------



## ina1912 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

hi!

ich weiß nicht, ob es mit torf besonders gut geht, aber ich hatte vor etlichen jahren zwei pflanzen in die flachzone nur in kies gesetzt. da sich dort mit der zeit auch viele nährstoffe absetzen, haben sich die beiden pflanzen gut verbreitet, auch per aussamung. nicht gleich im ersten und zweiten jahr, aber irgendwann hatten sie sich etabliert und bilden jetzt ein kleines gebüsch in der flachen zone.
lg ina


----------



## Hagalaz (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Also mein __ Wollgras sitzt nur in Sand und treibt kräftig aus und auch Blüten müsste auch ohne Torf gehn.


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?*

Es gibt verschiedene Wollgrasarten und nicht alle davon brauchen sauren bzw. torfigen Boden. In Kalkflachmooren wächst z.B. Eriophorum latifolium, das breitblättrige __ Wollgras. Extrem an Torf gebunden sind u.a. Eriophorum vaginatum und Eriophorum russeolum.


----------

